# What Did You Buy for Your MK2 Today?



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Seeming that there are more and more members on this section, i figure, why not make a fun thread about what you bought for your MK2 TT today? Saw it on other websites/forums, so why not get the ball rolling on here? I think we should do one more thing, post up the link and/or place where you bought it from aswell (if applicable/available) :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Ill start it off with my most recent purchases...

Figured i would take the opportunity this weekend to do an oil change and go back to the Audi OE Spec Castrol oil this time around to compare it against the Lubro-Moly that i previously used.

Mann Oil Filter








Bought from a local parts shop in Elmsford, NY : DAS Parts

Castrol Syntec Edge








Autozone

While i the oil was draining, i figured i would take the time to poke around and check out the hoses, belt, and fluids. Noticed my coolant was just above lower line of the low section, unfortunately no one had G12 Coolant/Anti-freeze, so off to the interwebz i went in search of some G12...

Audi/VW Coolant/Anti-Freeze G12+








http://www.europaparts.com/genuine-g12-plus-plus-engine-coolant-g012a8gm1.html

while i was at it i got...

RossTech VAG-COM: HEX-USB-CAN








http://www.europaparts.com/vag-com-diagnostic-tool-hex-usb-can-ross-tech.html

also purchase a set of wheels for this upcoming show season too


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

also bought some wheel adapters too








http://www.motorsport-tech.com/wheel_adapters.html


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

If I had a windows laptop I would purchase the Vag also...that is a great tool to have! I ordered new Rotors from Adams a couple of weeks ago and just ordered the new 2011 nav disc.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

^AR very nice! yeah i cant wait to get my VAGCOM! should be here tomorrow at some point, time for ECU Part number and few other things 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LED-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120676043835&viewitem=

bought both of these exact items about 2 weeks ago. i figured i would save everyone a few bucks. i knew the nokya brand from my gti and loved their lights! plus they have OE wattage aswell! as for license plate lights, they were practically for free with eBay bucks i earned. they were a bit short, but i bent in the tabs and they were a perfect fit, no error codes, no blinking lights, and very bright xenon


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Trying to decide if I should continue the TTS/SF series by 2 extra webisodes. If so I may plunk down for the Stage 3 HPA DSG tune later today.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

iModTTS said:


> ...If so I may plunk down for the Stage 3 HPA DSG tune later today.


Don't rush your decision.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

How do those LED bulbs off of eBay compare to the $55 ones over at ECS? 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/LED/


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> How do those LED bulbs off of eBay compare to the $55 ones over at ECS?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/LED/


I had a set that completely changed out the the stock housings for new ones with built in LED's and they both burnt out. I got the for $35 on sale from their original $60 price tag but luckily the guys over at Modbargains were nice enough to credit me the $35 with store credit which i used towards the OSIR carbon iphone cover so i pretty much got a carbon cover as replacement for the crapped out lights:thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Although it wasnt purchased today nor in the past month BUT the HPA DSG flash tool is due in tomorrow !!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

beckermanex said:


> How do those LED bulbs off of eBay compare to the $55 ones over at ECS?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/LED/





















very poor cell phone pics without flash but hopefully theyll give u some idea. the more expensive one, like the one you posted replace the housing. these just replace the actual bulb. theyre more or less the same amount of work to install, just under 5mins.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

additionally, MY10 and up are PITA when it comes to LEDs so i doubt these will prevent errors when it comes to those model years. these are def recommend for all TT/S 08-09 :thumbup: all others, check out the TT-Forum for the thread that notes which LEDs dont throw error codes for model years 2010 and up


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothing. 

Upgraded to K04 with all the goodies and thats it. I want to do brakes next, but I figured out that I need to check current performance in the track and decide with data on hand.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Does Jason's front brake kit count?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Bought 5mm spacers for the rear, 235/35/19's also for the rear to get more poke/stretch... Bought the Forge DV and getting a stiffer spring and new solenoid for it thanks to [email protected], and bought a new set of quad tips to replace the ones I have on now...
Also need to pick up more Methanol for the W/M kit... :laugh: good month so far


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DgonzTT said:


> Bought 5mm spacers for the rear, 235/35/19's also for the rear to get more poke/stretch... Bought the Forge DV and getting a stiffer spring and new solenoid for it thanks to [email protected], and bought a new set of quad tips to replace the ones I have on now...
> Also need to pick up more Methanol for the W/M kit... :laugh: good month so far


very nice! where did you source the tips, my catback should be released very soon but only comes in a dual not quad, might wanna do the same


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

TheSandeman said:


> very nice! where did you source the tips, my catback should be released very soon but only comes in a dual not quad, might wanna do the same


I lucked up by finding a Staggered set of quad tips off a newer GTO made by magnaflow. They're 3" round each and chrome :thumbup: couldn't have asked for a more perfect set. Plus I just got those tires for $160 BOTH and they're Bridgestone Potenzas


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DgonzTT said:


> I lucked up by finding a Staggered set of quad tips off a newer GTO made by magnaflow. They're 3" round each and chrome :thumbup: couldn't have asked for a more perfect set. Plus I just got those tires for $160 BOTH and they're Bridgestone Potenzas


PM me where you got the Potenzas!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> PM me where you got the Potenzas!


And do they deliver to Cali?!?!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL internets baby:thumbup: craigslist to be specific... I always come up on crazy deals like this


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DgonzTT said:


> LOL internets baby:thumbup: craigslist to be specific... I always come up on crazy deals like this


Google is thy friend!:laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Quattroworld and Vortex have been my friend  Tires are a different story, I might have to go to the bronx to find some "special" deals haha


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

My orders for the day include this spoiler: 









To tweak my spoiler settings and just in case it ever comes in handy:









And a whole bunch of various stuff like this:









Sadly I still don't have a car yet, hopefully this week


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

bought (2) of these:










and 6 of these.....










debating on getting a magnaflow catback hmmmmm


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Bought slotted/cross drilled rotors for the front & ceramic pads so I don't keep accumulating brake dust 20min into driving after having washed the car -_-


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

OEM Sport Steering Wheel


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

both those bc audi likes to put their o2 sensors facing each other on the 3.2 :facepalm:
hopefully i will be ready for inspection come monday


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

almost forgot!










exhaust is on its way :thumbup:

i like to keep people in the loop with deals so if anyone is looking into an magnaflow exhaust for any car, check out performance peddler and use the coupon code : audipipes
mine is ~$903 got for $484 shipped


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't wait to hear that magnaflow, here in canada i can have it for 560$ shipped, so without the duties and all it's a price as good as yours, but 484$ is so cheap for a setup of this quality.

I had a similar setup on my 12v VR6, same resonator and muffler but with one exit and tubing in 2.5" it sounded so mean it was amazing!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Bought another set of wheels today BUT they're a winter set. 99 MB SL500 with practically new tires for $300, couldn't pass it up 

Oh btw ecs has OEM car covers for cheap!


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> Oh btw ecs has OEM car covers for cheap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


 79 bucks vs 213 at Genuinevwaudiparts even? Ordered.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Got a DEKA ETX18L lightweight battery. Weighs only 18 lbs. There's a deal on advanceautoparts.com for 15% off and $50 cash back on orders over $100, plus free shipping! Plus you can also get 5% rebate if you shop through certain sites, I think I used coupons.com. So basically I got the battery for half price. You need SAE terminal adapters for this battery which I found on for $15.










http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...ions-MagnaPower_16940006-P_40_A|GRP60054_____


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

bought one of these, getting all ready for the NA stage 2, on weds :thumbup: 

what to choose, what to choose... Revo or APR hmmm


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Here's a teaser....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*This came in today......*


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

This just arrived... (see "Had to happen sometime... Thread for reason...) 

http://images.hayneedle.com/mgen/master:VCO001.jpg?is=1600,1600,0xffffff


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> This just arrived... (see "Had to happen sometime... Thread for reason...)
> 
> http://images.hayneedle.com/mgen/master:VCO001.jpg?is=1600,1600,0xffffff


 What is it? How do you use it?


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

I've just installed a Osir Design Telson Spoiler - Carbon , gloss finish


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Will be "buying" my NYS Inspection this week.


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Dieselburn (Sep 13, 2004)

Four new tires for my TTS - Conti's "summer performance" were shot at 10K miles! ... bought General GMax AS-03 ... needed something that lasts a bit longer. We will see how they do. Just got them installed today. Next .. rear sway bar and ECU flash ...


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> What is it? How do you use it?


You paint the reflective surfaces targeted by LEO's with it so getting a read with a laser is more difficult. License plate and headlights are most common targets. Have to combine it with a laser/radar detector as well so you know someone is aiming at you though. Supposed to reduce the signal lock distance by 60 something%


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

belly pan number 4, air bag light for the console (lost the damn light in the midst of the stereo install), and a headlight rubber cap... currently researching amps 

and a full tank of Shell gas :laugh:


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

MB Motoring ESSEN wheels (HRE KNOCK OFFS).. 18x9.5 45et all the way around.. hopefully installing tomorrow depending on how late UPS drops them off..

after todays speeding ticket additional parts might be on hold (wifes pissed)..


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

New brake discs...










...brake pads...










...and again four new Toyo R888 255/35 18...










...for my baby.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

is that the ECS Stage 5 kit?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Miarpe, what wheels are those 255 tires mounted on? I thought you were running Superleggera 18x8 and 255 seems a bit wide for those. Your sidewalls look nice and straight.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Evoms intake, paid for the secnd half of my wheels which are en route from CA, ordered my Meisterschaft valved exhaust.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Evoms intake, paid for the secnd half of my wheels which are en route from CA, ordered my Meisterschaft valved exhaust.


what wheels!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TheSandeman said:


> what wheels!


Forgestar 19X9 et44 they look exactly like this...


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

NeverOEM said:


> is that the ECS Stage 5 kit?


Yepp, it's the ECS stage 5 kit. I normally don't use drilled discs but they sent me the wrong ones and I didn't have time to whait for new ones so I'm stuck with theese for now.



eweu said:


> Miarpe, what wheels are those 255 tires mounted on? I thought you were running Superleggera 18x8 and 255 seems a bit wide for those. Your sidewalls look nice and straight.


I was running Superleggera 18x8 but during the wintertime I cut them i half and welded in a 1,5 inch strip...so now I'm running Superleggera 18x9,5...perfect for 255:s, could even run 265:s.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

Firestone firehawk wide oval indy 500 tires 235/40/18 to go with the MB motoring essen wheels 18x9.5 i bought a few days ago..

yes i know i need spacers for the rear and to be dropped.. i'm almost tempted to put my stock wheels back on.. 




























stock 18x9 with 18k dunlop runflats 245/40/18 weighed in at 58.4 lbs.. this combo i'm running now weighed in at 52 lbs even.. so a 6lb + savings in weight on all 4 corners.. (i would like to know what the stock setup weighs brand new) i'm trying to make sure every part i add or swap reduces weight lol..


----------



## Blueey (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovin your all black grill, was it an option fit or did you purchase yourself.
If you did, any chance of where from?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

it's the FK badgless; google should find it for you.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Tim, you still have those Euromesh wheels lying around?


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

GT badge:


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

NeverOEM said:


> it's the FK badgless; google should find it for you.


i bought it from ESCtuning.com requires removing the front bumper to install.. (just a heads up)


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

onequickg60 said:


> Firestone firehawk wide oval indy 500 tires 235/40/18 to go with the MB motoring essen wheels 18x9.5 i bought a few days ago..
> 
> yes i know i need spacers for the rear and to be dropped.. i'm almost tempted to put my stock wheels back on..
> 
> Say, how are those Firehawks running for you? I'm looking for a good set.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

They are nite and day when compared to the dunlop run flats. There not noisy like the pirellis I ran in the same size on my passat. My wife likes the ride a lot better then before. Still firm but I don't feel every bump. For a tire under $200 a piece I have to say I'm happy. I'm sure there are better out there at the same price but out of all my cars in my life I've tried lots of different tires so far these are on the top of my list. Next might be the bridgestone r760 ( I think that's the model ) they were the next choice. I buy all my tires from firestone. I paid 700 for them mounted and balanced with road hazard warranty.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

i will be buying gas and my car registration which is $578.00. :facepalm:  stupid nevada .. i coulda bought a intake and darker tint for that.. sigh..


----------



## oexel (Jun 19, 2011)

Does it count that I bought my TT today? Loaded 3.2 mk2 with 19+ wheels, nav, magride, 6spd. The hardest part is waiting out the weeks it's going to take to be delivered. I envy you guys for having your TTs here now! :banghead:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

bought another set of wheels, and shopping for some tires... im liking my GY Eagle F1s, but also looking at Potenzas & Falken 452s


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Getting my 3.2 chipped by unitronic today, stage1+

Waiting on a magnaflow catback and H&R rear swaybar!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Stopped by GT Haus and ordered my Meisterschaft GTC valved exhaust with midpipe delete and titanium tips. For those that didnt see my build thread the long awaited wheels arrived nad went on Tuesday

Pics cause vortexers demand pics


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Noice:thumbup:


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

looks great there aren't to many cars that can pull the white and gold look off.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

adding some umph to the sound system- 
a nice Alpine Type-R Sub









1800W Kenwood Amp & Wiring Kit









and for the time being, a simple small enclosure ported









hopefully all done for Waterfest next weekend


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Umph?!? Aim those backwards and u won't need an engine. :laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> Umph?!? Aim those backwards and u won't need an engine. :laugh:


:laugh: ok a little more than umph lol
I figured I would get the right hardware the first time round.. It sure helps that the gf works for an electronics company too 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*On the way!!!!*










VRM V713's 19x8.5 ET45 Along with some Pilot Super Sports 245/35/19. Can't wait to get the runflats off to car.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TunaTT said:


> VRM V713's 19x8.5 ET45 Along with some Pilot Super Sports 245/35/19. Can't wait to get the runflats off to car.


Pics of course when done.....you car came with runflats? Mine didn't....and no jack or spare.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*With Pic's this time. I hope.*

http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j418/TunaTT/vmr_wheels_v713_audi_tt_roadster_021.jpghttp://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j418/TunaTT/ttv713pic1.jpg


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Pics of course when done.....you car came with runflats? Mine didn't....and no jack or spare.


It did and no spare or jack as well, just the pump and a can of fix-a-flat. I'm a little concerned about a complete blow out but I guess that's why I pay for road service. Really looking forward to trying the new Michelins. Wheels should look good as well.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks good....what suspension is that?


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Looks good....what suspension is that?


Not sure, both pic's came from VMR when I was trying to decide between the 710's and 13's. Both look great!!!!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

JCaps! Ordered the whole shebang :laugh: Shout out to Jason & PSU :thumbup:

Coolant Cap B









Oil Cap A









Windshield Washer Cap


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TheSandeman said:


> JCaps! Ordered the whole shebang :laugh: Shout out to Jason & PSU :thumbup:
> 
> Coolant Cap B
> 
> ...


Sweet did you get the dipstick one as well? When I ordered they didnt make a washer cap. Today I bought mine an oil change. 10,000 miles since March 18th lol.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Sweet did you get the dipstick one as well? When I ordered they didnt make a washer cap. Today I bought mine an oil change. 10,000 miles since March 18th lol.


nope, ours is a T shaped one and they dont make one for our specific dipstick. BUT i like gruvenparts dipstick the best
http://gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=399&category_id=60

but we would have to revert to a Mk1 TT or VW mk4 dipstick and im not sure if it would fit within our dipstick tubes


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I filled her up with 93 octane......:wave:


----------



## Blueey (Jun 18, 2011)

Some more Micro fibre cloths so my immaculate car can stay that way.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Audi bought me some new flap motors and drive motors for the ragtop (again), 25,000 service, some more exhaust valves and de-carb(misfiring again) and the Bose RSNE (door servo broken) replaced the unit. Can't wait to get out of the Q7 TDI they gave me for the last two weeks (it's a really nice dog that don't hunt).:screwy:


----------



## Blueey (Jun 18, 2011)

A new foglight bulb.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Went up to Innovative Motorsports in CT, which is also affiliated with United Motorsports and got a custom tune done and DSG software aswell :thumbup: All the 3.2 owners, you all can have the famed Jeff Atwood's software now, as i served as the guinea pig for you all eace: Review to come soon - stay tuned this weekend for a full review after a week's driving experience.

and some eBay specials (i was tired of seeing the bulb out warning on the CD):
P21W - DRLs









W5W - Side Markers









20A Fuses (Cigarette Lighter Blew a fuse)-


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Went up to Innovative Motorsports in CT, which is also affiliated with United Motorsports and got a custom tune done and DSG software aswell :thumbup: All the 3.2 owners, you all can have the famed Jeff Atwood's software now, as i served as the guinea pig for you all eace: Review to come soon - stay tuned this weekend for a full review after a week's driving experience.













and some eBay specials (i was tired of seeing the bulb out warning on the CD):
P21W - DRLs









W5W - Side Markers









20A Fuses (Cigarette Lighter Blew a fuse)-


----------



## qlaval (May 25, 2011)

Two pairs of floor mats... does that count?... 
Cheap, less then $10/each at ECS
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-Quattro-2.0T/Interior/Floor_Mats/ES2062566/

Can you see the difference... :laugh:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

qlaval said:


> Two pairs of floor mats... does that count?...
> Cheap, less then $10/each at ECS
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-Quattro-2.0T/Interior/Floor_Mats/ES2062566/
> 
> Can you see the difference... :laugh:


Take some pics...I saw those and wondered if it was the same materials that the original was made out of?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

They are a different material actually. Better in. My opinion. Much closer weave that keeps stuff on the surface rather than getting buried in the pile. Definitely a good buy.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> They are a different material actually. Better in. My opinion. Much closer weave that keeps stuff on the surface rather than getting buried in the pile. Definitely a good buy.:thumbup::thumbup:


And softer for those who like to drive barefoot from time to time :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> And softer for those who like to drive barefoot from time to time :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


BTDT !!!!


----------



## francesco696969 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rubber trunk liner

Miltek Cat-Back exhaust Ceramic Coated Satin Black Trims

OSIR-DTM Valance TTSS-Gloss Carbon

Rear fog light

TT-RS front grille

now if someone would be kind enough to donate a front plate holder that they don't need because they live somewhere with common sense and don't need one (why must we have front plates in Ontario, Canada).

really don't want to spend $300+ for it.

Now its time to buy some engine toys


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

francesco696969 said:


> now if someone would be kind enough to donate a front plate holder that they don't need because they live somewhere with common sense and don't need one (why must we have front plates in Ontario, Canada).
> 
> really don't want to spend $300+ for it.


Your looking for the one with the tag bracket built in...the center grill piece? I have one....



EDIT: I re-read it and I think your looking for the RS front plate holder....I have the TTS one....sorry.


----------



## francesco696969 (Oct 14, 2008)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Your looking for the one with the tag bracket built in...the center grill piece? I have one....
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I re-read it and I think your looking for the RS front plate holder....I have the TTS one....sorry.



:thumbup:

Ya, need the RS plate holder


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*Arrived!!!*








http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j418/TunaTT/IMG01172-20110727-2006.jpg


TunaTT said:


> VRM V713's 19x8.5 ET45 Along with some Pilot Super Sports 245/35/19. Can't wait to get the runflats off to car.


Wow!!! What a difference between the Pirelli PZero Nero's and the Super Sports!!!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

They look great!


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

front filler plate!!


----------



## Blueey (Jun 18, 2011)

xBassi said:


> front filler plate!!


Love ya black grill, was it standard?


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

A nice new car cover for $79.00 from ECS. To keep those pesky palm tree fawns from getting on her paint. Those things plus heat is almost the equivalent to tree sap. Cover fits well and has a clear plastic window in back to see you plates through.









And a little while ago, I bought 2 sets of those plush floor mats from ECS for $10.00ea. What a deal!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> A nice new car cover for $79.00 from ECS. To keep those pesky palm tree fawns from getting on her paint. Those things plus heat is almost the equivalent to tree sap. Cover fits well and has a clear plastic window in back to see you plates through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the cover too, love how it covers up the wheels too so the lips on mine don't get water stains


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

DgonzTT said:


> I got the cover too, love how it covers up the wheels too so the lips on mine don't get water stains


Yeah the cover is great! As for water stains on the wheels, I always use armorall wheel protectant.http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33
The water beads right off, and it keeps brake dust away until the next hard core wheel wash I do.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

DgonzTT said:


> I got the cover too, love how it covers up the wheels too so the lips on mine don't get water stains


I got one too.....


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like I have to buy one too after the damn hail storms yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

so guys im looking for

- TTS/S-Line Side Skirts
- TT/TTS/TTRS Hood (Bonnet)
- TTS/S-Line Rear Bumper and Valence

if anyone has any of these in their possesion or has seen any for sale lmk :thumbup:
had an unfortunate day today in which i was forced to fire an employee :facepalm:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

buy OSIR skirts; aggressive look, not too expensive. Mine look pretty damn skippy


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> buy OSIR skirts; aggressive look, not too expensive. Mine look pretty damn skippy


Might go that route since they're on sale lol


---
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

Blueey said:


> Love ya black grill, was it standard?




nope.. ,my friend n i had to take the front bumper off so we can remove the grill SO that we could remove all the chrome parts.. i plasti-dipped the grill/and the audi rings so in case i dont like it, i can peel it right off.. its such a pain in the ass removing the front bumper at first because we didnt know how much screwes to take off and where they were located. i also removed the 2 chrome lines on that license plate filler plate n plasti-dipped that as well.. looks pretty clean now..


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

TheSandeman said:


> so guys im looking for
> 
> - TTS/S-Line Side Skirts
> - TT/TTS/TTRS Hood (Bonnet)
> ...


No way dude, the hail storm screwed up your hood? I liked the look of it


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DgonzTT said:


> No way dude, the hail storm screwed up your hood? I liked the look of it


no, the hail didnt damage my my car, but my parents B8 was all dinged up BUT a few days later an employee of mine didnt see my car in the lot and backup the Ford Econoline company van into the driver's side :facepalm:

yeah ill def miss the look but i think i want less attention and cleaner car this time.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

TunaTT said:


>


Did you get caliper adapters to fit over the 345mm discs?


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

conneem-tt said:


> Did you get caliper adapters to fit over the 345mm discs?


Yes Stasis with stock Calipers and Hawk HPS pads as well as SS lines. Nice upgrade without breaking the bank.:thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TunaTT said:


> Yes Stasis with stock Calipers and Hawk HPS pads as well as SS lines. Nice upgrade without breaking the bank.:thumbup:


Do they make them for the TTS also?


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Do they make them for the TTS also?


I'm not sure what if any differences there are between the Reg. TT and the TTs front brake caliper mounting layout. The brackets I used were the A3/GTI/TT units, they do ot list the TTs but they came out prior to the TTs. May be worth a call to them.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

I got these about a month ago....:laugh::laugh: sorry for the iPhone pics... 
[/URL]


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

kendoist,

Completely unrelated but, are those blacked out covers on your headlights, or just the awesome iPhone pics being dark?  If so, where did you get them?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

beckermanex said:


> kendoist,
> 
> Completely unrelated but, are those blacked out covers on your headlights, or just the awesome iPhone pics being dark?  If so, where did you get them?


Nope to both.  It's Veil anti-laser paint. Far away it looks good but up close it looks hand painted... Cuz it is... :laugh:
Somehow Jason got his to look clearer....


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

eBay special - Mann Oil Filter for less than 10 shipped :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

a few months back (June) i picked up a set of Mercedes winter wheels with Yokohama winter tires already mounted for a steal. its almost that time again to take off the summer tires/wheels and put the hideous winter wheels back on.

so in order to mount them i needed extended wheel/lug bolts. picked them up from ECS, surely there are cheaper options but i dont like to cheap out on hardware that keeps my car on the road.

M14 x 1.5 x 47 Ball Seat Lug Bolts
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-TTS-2.0T/Search/On_Sale/ES1303142/









Also needed hubcentric rings to keep the larger Mercedes centerbore wheel centered on the Audi hub. Bought plastic instead of aluminum because the alum. rings i had on my CKs this past summer "welded" themselves onto the wheel and had to chisel it out :facepalm:

Plastic is plastic, so went snooping on eBay. 
66.56/66.6 to 57.1 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110672955284?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I know this will be a bore fest to most....but I put on two new tires today-Toyo Proxes T1's after only 8,000 miles....they grip but wear very fast.

Big question was where should the new tires go on-front or rear? I wanted front....Discount Tire would only due rear due to liability. The average driver must have understeer to control their cars. A popular mod here is to put a larger sway bar on the rear to get some oversteer....I know that not a rain, loss of grip thing but I prefer the fronts stick so I will have to rotate the tires putting the new ones on the front myself.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

went a little crazy with Cyber monday but atleast some of them were for the beaut. outside :heart:

nice camera mount for my DSLR to take some HD vids when on cruises, track, or just a random weekend stroll 













also picked this up










partially not car related though:laugh:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

just ordered a Neuspeed rear sway bar for my 2012

and thats about it cause no one makes any friggin performance stuff for these new engines yet grrrrrr


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

HPA dog bone mount ... Check !


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

I order KW v3 inoxline coilovers.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

just bought HPA motor mount insert too


----------

